
AI becomes grandmaster in 'fiendishly complex' StarCraft II - derchu
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/oct/30/ai-becomes-grandmaster-in-fiendishly-complex-starcraft-ii
======
warent
I'd just like to say that I find it amusing that "fiendishly complex" is
wrapped in quotes as if from another source, but they're just quoting
themselves in the article.

